# Custom T-Shirts



## chitown (Jan 25, 2015)

I have some shirts in stock right now but I can also design and print custom shirts if you have a pic of any head badge or image you wish. These are not mass produced so small individual runs are possible. I use several photoshop filters and hand touch up much of the images to achieve the final look.

Prices vary but start at $25 shipped for single sided full color shirts. 
Double sided add $5

paypal or Postal Money Orders

(light colored shirts work best for full color images... tan, white, sand, grey) I am also working on printing on dark or black shirts but these aren't available yet as I am still working on the files for these. It's a different process but I hope they will look great.

Thanks for looking and here are some examples. I will put a note if it is in stock and what size. If it is in stock I can ship in 3-4 business days. If not in stock it will take 14 days until I can ship.

*Liberty badge (1 Large in stock)*






*Lincoln badge (1 Large in stock)*





*Pierce badge (1 Large in stock)*





*Excelsior Mich City badge (1 Large in stock)*



 

*Silver King '36 badge (out of stock)*





*Silver King Chicago IL (out of stock)*





*American Motor Cycle Co (1 Large in stock)*


----------



## chitown (Jan 25, 2015)

*Iver Johnson shirts*

Here are some more examples of designs I did for a fellow cabe member.

(not in stock at this time)

*Iver Option 1
*




*Iver Option 2*





*Iver Option 3*





Close up:


----------



## Nickinator (Jan 25, 2015)

Those are awesome! Would love to see a Flying Merkel shirt


----------



## theyankeedoodler (Jan 25, 2015)

Those Iver shirts ROCK! I'm rocking one right now!  [emoji51]


----------



## chitown (Jan 25, 2015)

Nickinator said:


> Those are awesome! Would love to see a Flying Merkel shirt




Like this?





This is from Patric's photo on the Merkel thread so I would like to get the OK from him before proceeding with any production.

close up:


----------



## catfish (Jan 25, 2015)

Very cool shirts.


----------



## hoofhearted (Jan 25, 2015)

*chitown ......

Please consider images on BLACK t-shirts, please ....*



*Flying Merkel Design LOOKS GREAT ... go for it !!

Am sending you a script FM logo tomorrow ... off the line ...

Use this foto for the American, if you want .........*


..........  patric







===========
===========


----------



## Nickinator (Jan 25, 2015)

Nice! Nick loves it. Would it have anything on the back?

Darcie


----------



## chitown (Jan 26, 2015)

*Sons of the Flying Merkel*



Nickinator said:


> Would it have anything on the back?




For that we need Fordsnakes approval... but yes you can put anything on back. Thus the custom in the title. 





Or how about 2jakes version...





I think there can be a few options if you wanted, just like the Iver shirts,  so let me work on some ideas... and yes Patric, I will be trying to have these on black... or maybe orange?

Chris


----------



## Nickinator (Jan 26, 2015)

Orange? Interesting! 

I like either design for the back. OR even better- Jake's art for the front, instead of the badge, on a tan shirt would be sweet...Would def order one. I'm guessing a few others will as well...Mikey you in?


----------



## Nickinator (Jan 26, 2015)

OR- how about the using the badge, small, on one side of the front like where a name would go, and then Jakes' version big on the back? That would be cool. What do you guess the cost would be on that one?

Darcie


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jan 26, 2015)

I got a couple of these shirts from you when Bob U. & I came out to the parking lot swapmeet in Chicagoland last October if I remember correctly ... great looking shirts printed on great quality Gildan pre-shrunk t-shirts ... I like the look of the small front logo & large back logo versions too ... keep up the good work ...  Frank


----------



## chitown (Jan 26, 2015)

Nickinator said:


> OR- how about the using the badge, small, on one side of the front like where a name would go, and then Jakes' version big on the back? That would be cool. What do you guess the cost would be on that one?
> 
> Darcie





How does this look?


*Natural*





*Grey*




$30 shipped. Should take a couple weeks.

Chris


----------



## Nickinator (Jan 26, 2015)

chitown said:


> How does this look?
> 
> 
> $30 shipped. Should take a couple weeks.
> ...




Excellent! Will take one in that tan, size large. Let me know your PP. Thx!
Darcie


----------



## chitown (Jan 27, 2015)

Nickinator said:


> Excellent!





I posted a sample on grey as well as the natural colored shirt.


----------



## Nickinator (Jan 27, 2015)

Ha! I didn't notice it either! Some proof readers we are 
Will look for the design on grey- thx!
Darcie


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Jan 30, 2015)

Count me in. Nice design!


----------



## chitown (Mar 31, 2015)

*Memory Lane / Ann Arbor*

I'll be attending Memory Lane and possibly Ann Arbor and bringing some of these shirts. _Avoid the delivery charge, pre-order now_ so I can make sure I have the design you want on the size you need. Don't see a design you want, ask and there is still time for custom requests (cut-off April 8th)

I'm not able to print on black or dark shirts yet but am still working on getting that done... at some point.

*$20 single sided
$25 double sided
*
pre-pay or pay at the swap.

Thanks for looking.

Chris

*email: monarksilverking@gmail.com*


----------



## Kombicol (Mar 31, 2015)

What about a 'Trust the Truss' shirt?
That would be cool.


----------



## 2jakes (Mar 31, 2015)

I added the "Sons of"....but was thinking of this.

with similar image on the front left & one on the left shoulder.

It might look overwhelming with this many images. 
But actually wearing the shirt, you only see the front side & from the side you would only see just the shoulder image & so on.


This is rough draft of the area & size .





plain white; cotton t-shirt


----------



## chitown (Apr 1, 2015)

Working on the 'Trust the Truss' design now. Should have one to show by end of this weekend.

Jake, I like it!. Funny, I just had some Merkel shirts printed like the ones for Nick but without the "sons of..." (You need to be a member of the Son's of Flying Merkel to get those issued shirts). I like the idea of the sleeve as well. It's just $3 more for the sleeve. Just need a size then.

For the club version (Son's of the Flying Merkel) I was designing a patch style logo with the local chapter name and members name or nickname to put on the sleeve. The patch design is taking longer as it is all original artwork and not manipulated images like I use for the other designs.


----------



## chitown (Apr 6, 2015)

Kombicol said:


> What about a 'Trust the Truss' shirt?




Still cleaning up and adding some detail to the back image but here is what I've come up with.


----------



## cmarkley (Apr 6, 2015)

Looks good!


----------



## chitown (Apr 11, 2015)

Finished the Trust the Truss logo. I'm adding a shot of the "building of the bridge" to show a little how this was created. I like using Adobe Illustrator to make the master file and use photoshop when I need to manipulate the images. There are several layers and I use the black and white image to check for layout. I used some reference shots off the web of original decals and also Gus' decal helped as a guide also. 

Finished: (for the first run of shirts. I need to make some changes to the blue fade on the outer ring as I have them reversed... oops)





In Progress:





references:


----------

